# Magic Blind?



## oneshot (Sep 22, 2017)

I saw Berta Rubik look at a scrambled cube, then take a solved cube and make it match the scramble. Is there a tutorial for that?


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 23, 2017)

oneshot said:


> I saw Berta Rubik look at a scrambled cube, then take a solved cube and make it match the scramble. Is there a tutorial for that?


Essentially what you do is memorize the cube like normal, reverse your memo, and solve the different memo onto the different cube.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Sep 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Essentially what you do is memorize the cube like normal, reverse your memo, and solve the different memo onto the different cube.


This is correct. For a second when I saw the thread name I thought you mean Rubik’s magic blind


----------



## oneshot (Sep 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Essentially what you do is memorize the cube like normal, reverse your memo, and solve the different memo onto the different cube.


Ahh. Probably could have figured that out if I really thought about it. Thanks.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Sep 24, 2017)

Yeah thanks for the explanation dawg


----------

